# actividades regladas



## Alemanita

Liebes Forum!
Wer kann mir sagen, wie man diesen Begriff auf Deutsch sagt?
Es handelt sich um einen Begriff aus einem Hochschul-Zeugnis aus Spanien, aus der Zusammenfassung der erzielten Credits. In den Hauptfächern z. B. hat der Student 65 Theorie-Credits erzielt, 80 Praxis-Credits, 0 Actividades Regladas.
Jede Hilfe ist willkommen.
Danke!


----------



## Tonerl

Hallo Alemanita !

Ich habe hier eine Übersetzung, die Dir vielleicht als „Denkmodell“ dienen könnte, aber ich befürchte, dass sie nicht zu einem Begriff aus einem Hoschschul-Zeugnis passt !?

*actividad reglada *
geregelte Tätigkeit

*keiner geregelten Tätigkeit nachgehen *
no dedicarse a ninguna actividad reglada 

LG


----------



## Alemanita

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe, Tonerl! Ich weiß sie sehr zu schätzen.


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe, Tonerl! Ich weiß sie sehr zu schätzen.



Gern geschehen !
*Hatte es mir doch überhaupt KEINE Mühe bereitet.*
Mich interessiere aber, ob es/ich Dir ein wenig helfen konnte !?


----------



## bwprius

Alemanita said:


> Liebes Forum!
> Wer kann mir sagen, wie man diesen Begriff auf Deutsch sagt?
> Es handelt sich um einen Begriff aus einem Hochschul-Zeugnis aus Spanien, aus der Zusammenfassung der erzielten Credits. In den Hauptfächern z. B. hat der Student 65 Theorie-Credits erzielt, 80 Praxis-Credits, 0 Actividades Regladas.
> Jede Hilfe ist willkommen.
> Danke!



Ich würde bei "actividades regladas" im Zusammenhang mit einem Universitätszeugnis nicht von "geregelter Tätigkeit" sprechen, da sich dies wohl mehr auf eine Erwerbstätigkeit bezieht,

"reglado" im Zusammenhang mit Bildung wird in vielen Beispielen, die sich bei Linguee finden, mit "formal" bzw. "nonformal" übersetzt (z.B. in Texten der EU, bei eur-lex).

Allerdings erfordert eine geglückte Übersetzung noch weitere Nachforschungen ....


----------



## Alemanita

Tarde piaste, pajarito. La traducción ya fue hecha, sellada y entregada.


bwprius said:


> Ich würde bei "actividades regladas" im Zusammenhang mit einem Universitätszeugnis nicht von "geregelter Tätigkeit" sprechen, da sich dies wohl mehr auf eine Erwerbstätigkeit bezieht,
> 
> "reglado" im Zusammenhang mit Bildung wird in vielen Beispielen, die sich bei Linguee finden, mit "formal" bzw. "nonformal" übersetzt (z.B. in Texten der EU, bei eur-lex).
> 
> Allerdings erfordert eine geglückte Übersetzung noch weitere Nachforschungen ....


----------

